# Measuring a Packer Brisket Temperature: At the Point or Flat? or Both? or an average?



## bear36 (Jul 18, 2015)

G'day All,

I'm cooking my 4th Brisket and slowly getting to that point of reaching a nice balance of tenderness, moisture and flavour.

Brisket downunder isn't cheap so Ive been taking notes on each brisket as it cooks so I don't waste this yummo piece of meat.

I've noticed that the flat sits around 10-15degF higher than the point throughout the cooking process. I use a Thermopen and take a bunch of temps all over the point and flat when I'm monitoring the temperatures.

So my question is:

Do you use the temperature of the point or the flat as the temperature guide to the stall/wrapping/doneness etc? or do you take an average? or do you take a single temp in the middle of the meat?

i use the toothpick test as well as the temp for doneness. I'm not experienced enough to go purely by feel for doneness yet.

This is my gear:

MES 40"

AMNPS 5x8" pellet smoker

Oak pellets

Thermopen for temperature checking.

Rub for Brisket: 50/50 Salt & Pepper.

Foil to wrap and rest.

I cook everything at 250F (ribs, brisket, pork butt, chicken, sausage etc): the logic being that one day when i do a full BBQ cook up i can cook a whole range of meats at once with their required cooking times.

Cheers

Bear


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello Bear

I put my probe in the thick part of the flat where it meets the point.  I believe the area to be a good area for an average temp. B













photo.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Aug 17, 2014


----------



## jcbigler (Jul 18, 2015)

I usually check in the middle of the point, and the middle of the flat. The point will sometimes cook faster as the meat is not quite as dense there and has more fat in it which cooks faster. But I also cook mine with the point facing the firebox end of the smoker, so it's closer to the heat source as well.

I would avoid doing a bunch of poking on the brisket. I take one temp reading about half wat through when I wrap, and then another when I take it out.


----------



## bear36 (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks for the replies B & JC. 

yeah I'm still in that experimental phase so any advice i get i'll try. 

good point on the excessive poking around JC, I think as I get more confident and familiar with the process the less poking i'll be doing!

cheers

Bear


----------

